# Tropiflora Open House



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

October 2nd 3rd & 4th for those interested.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

does sounds appetizing, but im gonna have to pass this time


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Dom I was hoping you would be doing your presentation..."Field herping in India"...


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I will most likely be working the sale. See you there!


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Can someone pick me up a few things? 
Cuttings of:
6150 Rhipsalis species Graf
v2646 Rhipsalis pacheco-leonis ssp. catenulata
2647 Rhipsalis lumbricoides forma leucorhapis
3976 Rhipsalis floccosa ssp. pulvinigera
and a pot of Peperomia maypurensis


----------

